# Engine bay shine



## ClubbyGar (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi guys,I know this is a much repeated question,but my situation is different to 90 percent of most because my engine isnt covered in plastic.Im planning next year to get into more show and shine/concours competitions at the mini shows.Trougle im having is that because the engine is so exposed to road crap its a real task to clean it.But what im struggling with is getting a decent shine.can anybody recoment a dressing of some sort or any other product that can be sprayed on to give it that shine.Or any product you guys can recommend that i can use to keep my engine shiny,thanks guys


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

ClubbyGar said:


> Hi guys,I know this is a much repeated question,but my situation is different to 90 percent of most because my engine isnt covered in plastic.Im planning next year to get into more show and shine/concours competitions at the mini shows.Trougle im having is that because the engine is so exposed to road crap its a real task to clean it.But what im struggling with is getting a decent shine.can anybody recoment a dressing of some sort or any other product that can be sprayed on to give it that shine.Or any product you guys can recommend that i can use to keep my engine shiny,thanks guys


Hi Mate :wave:

To keep the inner arches and you paintwork nice and shiny under the hood try Zaino Z6, not that expensive.
For your plastics try AG vinyl and rubber care 
Just top up from time to time :thumb:

Great looking engine by the way :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Try AutoSmart Kril. :thumb:


----------



## ClubbyGar (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks guys,ill look into those products.Anybody got any suggestions to what i can do under the bonnet to improve further?anybody seen something they dont like and think it could be bettered?im just after getting that WOW! first impression to stand out from the rest.thanks in advance


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Have you thought about chroming anything or just polishing up and stainless steel parts so they are blingy. I like a touch of Bling on cars as I think it just makes it more eye catching.


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

You could polish your carb a bit more, personally I'm not keen on drink cans being used, but that's just me, the rest of the bay looks fantastic, love the clubman, any more pics?


----------



## ClubbyGar (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for your input guys,there are some stainless bits on the way,and ive taken the engine bay apart to paint the bulkhead.I tried a weber carb on it and it just leaked petrol onto my paint and ruined it.Took the rad and wiper motor out,they are now gloss black.
Jed,what do you reccomend i use to poish the carb up?

Some more picsfor for you

























And just a pic or two of how it was when i got it


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Swissvax Motor Shine would be perfect for this. 

Semi-permanent, good shine level, ultra-durable.


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

ClubbyGar said:


> Jed,what do you reccomend i use to poish the carb up?


That's a fantastic turnaround, well done :thumb:

I'd use the britemax twins to polish the carb
Britemax_Easy_Cut
Britemax_Final_Shine


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

is the can of tango a reference to the colour of the car perchance?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ya know what im not a fan of anything under the bonnet that is anything other than dry. Id never use any products that have a sheen or silicon base to them because once you create a showbay or something that needs to stay clean it simply wont. In my opinion its better to protect and then quick detail down with a product that will dry to a clean state , plastics Aerospace303 and all metallics i zainoz2pro then simply maintenance with a wipe down. id go chrome simply because its easy to maintain but you cant chrome stainless or atleast most companies cant and sharp angles if you have any are an issue as you get shadowing. Id keep it simple and stay away from the usual wd40 , back to blacks i read on forums then wonder why they post up my bay is now covered in gunk and dirt , how do i jetwash it off?


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

ClubbyGar said:


> Hi guys,I know this is a much repeated question,but my situation is different to 90 percent of most because my engine isnt covered in plastic.Im planning next year to get into more show and shine/concours competitions at the mini shows.Trougle im having is that because the engine is so exposed to road crap its a real task to clean it.But what im struggling with is getting a decent shine.can anybody recoment a dressing of some sort or any other product that can be sprayed on to give it that shine.Or any product you guys can recommend that i can use to keep my engine shiny,thanks guys


I would use Britemax metal twins on all metal surfaces as recommended by Jed above.

For a spray product take a look at Britemax Interior Dressing, getting many reports from customers that this product also works superbly for engine bay dressing & protection.


----------



## ClubbyGar (Jul 3, 2011)

MirfieldMat said:


> is the can of tango a reference to the colour of the car perchance?


Yes!:lol:Every time the bonnet is up at shows,its the Tango can that gets the most comments and smiles out of people.
Thank you everybody for your input,much appreciated.will post pics up when all finished


----------

